# LF: Glass & glass cutting for custom-fitting a lid to the Fluval Ebi



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey folks,

Ever since I put the AC20 on the Fluval Ebi everything's been great... except the lid's up and off to the side since it wasn't designed to accomodate a HOB. Any ideas who could cut a Fluval Ebi lid with notches cut out to fit the AC20 for a reasonable price?

And what's a reasonable price for something like this?

It'd be ~13x13 with some rounded corners... 3mm thick?

Thanks!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You could just get a piece of plexiglass and cut it yourself with a dremmel...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I had done that in the past and it would eventually warp & twist from the moisture & heat from the light... is the answer to that a thicker pane of plexi?


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

go to coquitlam glass in poco.. a 5x15 piece cost me 4 dollars


----------



## waterbox (Nov 26, 2011)

Arcteryx, I have the same problem with a plexiglass tank lid warping. I just turn the plexiglass over periodically, and within a day or two it is warping in the opposite direction. One solution is to glue a one-inch wide strip of plexiglass to the lid--but glue it edge on, so that it stands up on the lid like a dorsal fin. That should keep the lid from warping, and also give you a nice handle for picking up the lid. Unfortunately, I can't use this solution myself as I have a couple of light fixtures that sit right on the plexiglass, and the fin would interfere with them.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanx for the feedback everyone...



ilam said:


> go to coquitlam glass in poco.. a 5x15 piece cost me 4 dollars


Is this for glass or plexi? I'll give Coquitlam Glass a call when I get home.


----------

